# Mifer Woodturning Tools Set of 8



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

I aquired a set of 8 No. 8008 Mifer WoodTurning tools. I have no use for them and will like to sell them. 

The problem I have is: I don't know what to ask for them. I wasn't able to find a price online. 

Can any of you nice people give me a good asking price in order to sell them?

Thank you.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't have a price suggestion, but apparently Mifer was a company in Spain that produced chisels up until about 30 years ago.

I'm guessing that these are carbon steel (unlike most of today's chisels that are HSS high speed steel),

You might look for comparable Buck Bros or Craftsman chisels from the same era.

Harbor Freight sells their carbon steel set new for $20.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

I knew from my searching that Mifer was no longer in business which is why I couldn't get a price. 

Crome-Vanadium (I'm not sure what metal that is) is engraved on each chisel and are 16" long from end to end. 

And I would think since this set is in a lined wooden box, it would be worth more than $20.00. I've seen a single chisel priced more than that.

Even though these chisels have a few small rust spots on them, it looks like they were never used. They are still razor sharp.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Karen

I don't want to put some water on your camp fire but 20.oo bucks would be a good price,Crome-Vanadium is something you will stamped on many hand tools ( from over the pond the norm) I would suggest you put them back on the shelf and use them for a trading item down the road 


http://crafts.shop.ebay.com/Woodturning-/71233/i.html?_nkw=tools
=======


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks to both of you for the valuable imput. I knew you were the right people to ask.

I think I'll keep them. 

Who knows, maybe they will come in handy if I ever take up carving logs or something.

I'll put them in my shed with all my other stuff. 

Thanks again


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Nah, you just need a lathe... and get sucked into the vortex with the rest of us <vbg>


----------



## kcortese (Oct 24, 2008)

A lathe is very expensive, wish I could afford one. Then I could get caught up in the vortex with the rest of you.


----------



## pjview (Dec 29, 2020)

Ms Karen I read your post I too have a set of Mifer's, but will sell them with A Delta Midi Lathe with everything that came with it and also a Delta reversible chuck (NOVA) but like you I'm having
a time with the pricing! But I agree with you, It's worth more than 20.00!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

This thread is 10 years old so I doubt anything offered for sale is still for sale.

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

@pjview 

Welcome to the forum.


----------

